# Sending letter from China to UK



## GregM81

Hi folks

Just wondering how long it would take to send one letter from China (Guangzhou) to UK? Also, any suggestions of who to use?

Cheers


----------



## cschrd2

Using courier it's a few days, china post can take up to 2 weeks (Germany, Holland). The regular mail can disappear once in a while so for important stuff use a courier!
Send from Hong Kong is much more reliable.


----------



## GregM81

Thanks a lot.


----------

